# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  NFS

## MOHAPX

Вот она - легенда гоночных симуляторов. Более 10 выпусков самой известной и на сегодняшний день гоночной игры. 
Вообщем не скупитесь, делитесь впечатлениями об этих гонках, какие серии понравились, какие нет. 


Мне лично понравилась про стрит.

----------


## Akasey

мне нормально пошли и прострит и андерковер, просто все рассуждают по себе, кому-то плохо, кому-то хорошо

----------


## MOHAPX

Нда с андерковером мы сразу не подружились, наверно версия лаговая была...

----------


## Sanych

А я на приставке играл. А в компе как-то не очень

----------


## Serj_2k

... было как-то. нарезаю круги в Hot pursuit II (не знаю, как правильно пишецца) и, вспоминая тёплыми словами Gran Turismo на SONY PS, размышлял, как не хватает игре хоть немного более реалистичного управления и возможности "покрутить гайки". и вот .... появился Underground. это было да! гаек для кручения хватало. последним, што мне понравилось из NFS, был Most Wonted. последне, с чем знаком, говённый Pro street. 

сейчас на играх NFS у меня жирный крест

----------


## Patron

Ещё в детстве, в клубе первый раз поиграл в *Hot Pursuit 2*, но тогда я ещё не знал что эта игра, одна из серий need for speed. Это замечательный гоночный симулятор. Больше всего понравился, и по-настоящему запомнился это Most Wanted. Целыми днями сидел у PS 2, лишь пройти очередного соперника )). Но, а разочаровала меня это Pro Street. Не понравилась, скорее всего потому, что в данной игре, гонки легальные. В общем, серия need for speed запомнилась мне однозначно, но, я с ней "порвал" все отношения.

----------

